

Ask HN:Can someone please get this running, as an archaeological exhibit? - playeren

Worlds first webserver:<p>https://github.com/NotTheRealTimBL/WWWDaemon/blob/master/old/V0.0/tcp_daemon.c<p>Can we get a NeXTSTEP box running in a vm?<p>http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/NEXTSTEP/Floppy_Images/<p>I can't :( Maybe someone smarter is up for it as a xmas challenge? :)
======
playeren
[https://github.com/NotTheRealTimBL/WWWDaemon/blob/master/old...](https://github.com/NotTheRealTimBL/WWWDaemon/blob/master/old/V0.0/tcp_daemon.c)

[http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/NEXTSTEP/Flo...](http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/NEXTSTEP/Floppy_Images/)

